# Router collets



## masterflex (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a Makita RF1101 router. Do the Porter-Cable collets fit on them?

rockler.com/product.cfm?p...&filter=collet

The reason I want to know is because I'd rather not use a collet reducer and Makita doesn't make 3/8" collets (needed for my Leigh isoloc jig), but Porter-Cable has them.

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

masterflex said:


> I have a Makita RF1101 router. Do the Porter-Cable collets fit on them?
> 
> rockler.com/product.cfm?p...&filter=collet
> 
> ...



Master Flex,

Welcome to the forum! I personally would not use any collet that was not specifically designed for your router. 

You might be able to find the bits you need with shanks that fit your collets.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

But a collet reducer. I have a set from MLCS.
adaptor bushings and ball bearing guides
Adapter Bushing.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had problems with the MLCS and Rockler reducers. I haven't got a spindle lock on my router so the reducer always wants to drop to the bottom of the collett and jam it. 
I haven't tried these yet, but I think I will:
Maintenance - Router Collet Reducers


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the idea of the collar. Don't saw off the wrong end if they are too long.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's a small tip that will save $14.95 ,short 3/8" dowel in the hole 1st. then the reducers in hole 


========



jschaben said:


> I've had problems with the MLCS and Rockler reducers. I haven't got a spindle lock on my router so the reducer always wants to drop to the bottom of the collett and jam it.
> I haven't tried these yet, but I think I will:
> Maintenance - Router Collet Reducers


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Here's a small tip that will save $14.95 ,short 3/8" dowel in the hole 1st. then the reducers in hole
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, will try that tonite. :sold:
Hmmm, wonder why the Rockler rep didn't suggest that??


----------



## masterflex (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the posts guys. I didn't know that my post went up since I checked it after 2 days and it still hadn't posted. Maybe I didn't look in the right spot.

But I ended up going to woodcraft to try their porter-cable collet on my makita and it didn't fit (didn't threading). So I went to leigh (jigs) and bought a collet reducer.


----------

